# Squat issues



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Whilst I've now stopped getting injured from doing squats, I'm still struggling to stop the bar moving forwards on the descent.

Here is all three of last night's sets edited into one short video.

In the last set I went deliberately slow and did everything I could to not bend forwards too much and keep the bar over the centre of my feet - even stopping high to see if it was an issue in the hole - this was probably my worst set!

I'm trying to work out what or where my mobility or flexibility issues are.

I literally am doing everything I can to keep my back as straight as I can yet I'm left with.

What's the malfunction?






Please don't tell me to push my ass back or push from my heels - I know this already but can't do it any more than I am - its the 'why' that I'm searching for. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haven't done squats since my back injury and won't be doing them in the near future, but is there to much emphasis put on the perfect form for squats, it's one exercise people seem to jump on when someone's toe is poking out to much, I understand when your lifting really heavy but for the general gym goer, as long as your feet are flat and your back is straight I'm sure you'll get just as much benefit, I doubt I done them with perfect form but my legs still burned like feck and my back was fine?


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

wow,your squat has come a long way! was'nt it you who had a squat form thread a while ago??

my squat was alot like yours,i upped the stretching in all lower body areas,and i can hit paralell without any issue.

my no1 tips here are

1.try lifting shoes,if you hav a raised heel it will help keep your back more upright.

2.look into testing your calf /achilles flexibility.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Ok, but just because you don't care that much - some people want to progress while being as safe as possible and.. use the correct form.


Fair point mate I wasn't knocking anyone for wanting to use perfect form if that's how my post came across


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Yes it was me with the fcuked squat - kept on straining my rectus femoris.

With an enormous amount of effort I've solved that now but the bar path is still all wrong.

I know I need to get my back more vertical on the way down, but simply can't - 'something' is forcing my back forwards.

My strong desire for correct form is that my bench is at 95kg and my dead lift at 130kg with both rising nicely, yet I'm struggling at 70kg on the squat so something is horribly wrong.

I'm frequently told that my glutes aren't firing. I'm doing glutes exercises and bridges etc like a man possessed etc until I get DOMS in my glutes, yet it makes zero difference in the quat and I feel nothing in the glutes during or after squatting. Ever. No matter how much I try to squeeze them or push forwards with them or any other possible cue I've been given.

Glutes is a side issues - it's why is the bar going forwards...? Well we know why... the question I guess is, why does my back lean forwards?

You could put a gun to my head and threaten to pull the trigger if I lean forwards and I'd end up with my brain splattered across the next squat rack.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What happens when you do high bar squats?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Also, post up a video from the very start, before unracking (or talk through the steps you take)


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

try post up vid from front as well if ya can and redo your side vid, u recorded from a funny angle. try get 90 degree.

knee/foot placement cud be something - shoes is another... some people do gud with flats.... u should try weightlifting shoes. ur going slightly forward on ur toes, although ur heals dont go up much u can see the transfer, if you want to use flat try lift your toes up while ur squating. sounds silly but can help in squats and deadlifts if your going forward.

glutes arent contracting enough, i know u say u have been told this, ur to bent over at the start on ur squat and bend over more after each rep, when ur close to the top of your squat lock ur hips out(focus on contracting the glutes). **not push them forward**

flexability... u can go trough all your stretchs but i think holding on the rack with ur hands and sitting into a squat position as low as you can go, try focus in opening the hips and relaxing, use ur hands to keep ur body up right. do it every time you go gym as part of ur warm up no matter wat ur training. when ur droping for a squat it should look natural.

front squats are another great form of squating that will help ur flexability in the back squat, use crossed arms or lifting straps if u can hold the bar weghtlifting style. again keep ur upper body straight, hips fall straighter in a front squat, let gravity bring you down and focus on relaxing and use it as a stretch.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> glutes arent contracting enough, i know u say u have been told this, ur to bent over at the start on ur squat and bend over more after each rep, when ur close to the top of your squat lock ur hips out(focus on contracting the glutes). **not push them forward**
> 
> flexability... u can go trough all your stretchs but i think holding on the rack with ur hands and sitting into a squat position as low as you can go, try focus in opening the hips and relaxing, use ur hands to keep ur body up right. do it every time you go gym as part of ur warm up no matter wat ur training. when ur droping for a squat it should look natural.
> 
> front squats are another great form of squating that will help ur flexability in the back squat, use crossed arms or lifting straps if u can hold the bar weghtlifting style. again keep ur upper body straight, hips fall straighter in a front squat, let gravity bring you down and focus on relaxing and use it as a stretch.


This is good advice, you begin with a slight lean forwards that gets worse towards the end of the set. This will most likely be caused by a weakness in your mid back which is causing you to lean forward as your spinal erectors fatigue under the weight AND / OR you never being shown how to correctly squat and instead of pushing your ass out on the way down you're leaning forward instead.

If you don't want to front squat or find it too hard try using a box and a wider stance - a much better way to do it.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I have shoulder mobility issues so still have to grip the bar with my thumbs in the traditional sense - I can't yet do the thumbless grip as Mark Rippetoe advises.

MY PROCEDURE:

I grip the bar standing in front of it, retract my scapula as tight as I can to create a rear delt shelf, then swing under the bar and raise my back into it making sure the bar is firmly and securely on the shelf.

I take a slightly wider than shoulder width stance with feet about 30 degrees apart, lift the bar and take the required steps back.

At this point I find the correct balance point and if I am to prevent the bar wanting to roll down my back, I have to bend forwards a little so the bar rests in the rear delt shelf. If I stand up too straight, the bar wants to roll off my back...

I then give myself as much pelvic tilt as I can to make sure my lower back doesn't round, then break at the hips. I then push my ass back as far as I can as if I was going to sit on the toilet, but obviously not enough where I fall over backwards.

At this point, by pushing my hips back, I am bending in the middle - therefore my back HAS to lean forwards, otherwise no bend at the hips would occur and I couldn't push my ass back. THis continues all the way down as I try to keep the weight over my heels.

I always curl my toes up to help with this.

I push my knees out on the up and down and try to 'spread' the floor with my feet.

The only thing I can think of that will allow the hips to carry on hinging without the back coming forwards is if I bend the knees more than I am doing, and sooner. i.e, once I break at the hip, then break the knee also and concentrate on the knee bend as well as the hips.

If we were to pause the movement half way down when the bar is too far forwards and try to erect my back, the way I'd do this is by pushing my hips and knees forwards to erect the spine some more...

As for high bar - I suffer from wheel chair inducing lower lumbar flexion and strained fip flexors.... I also want to go low bar as I read and am advised that this more globally trains the body and posterior chain and is less quad dominant - something I need to do as my quads are pretty solid and my posterior chain is a sack of sh1te.

Could it be pushing the hips too far back that is bending the back forwards. How can you push your ass back (hinging in the middle of you body) without the back leaning forwards?

Here is a video of my early squatting attempts @ high bar (I cringe just watching it) Same issues though.






Here's a recent other video from a better angle of low bar. The bar is lower than it looks and IS on my rear delt shelf, even though it looks higher, it's not.






Once again, I lean forwards to balance the bar otherwise I feel it sliding or rolling down my back.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The first thing that I noticed, is you make no mention of how you brace your core before taking the bar out or squatting.

Chris Duffin has a good video on YouTube about how to effectively do this.

Work on that and make sure you do it on every single squat rep you do and you'll be ok.

Might want to do more work on your upper back strength too


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Robbie said:


> The first thing that I noticed, is you make no mention of how you brace your core before taking the bar out or squatting.
> 
> Chris Duffin has a good video on YouTube about how to effectively do this.
> 
> ...


Sorry, yes, I do brace the core, push down with my diaphragm into my belt - I've watched the Duffin videos and taken as much from them as I can.

The same problem exist even with an empty bar, so I have a feeling it's not a strength related issue?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you tried a box squat? It didn't look too bad from that other angle.

Are you doing anything for the shoulder mobility? Out that wide you're not going to be very tight


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Robbie said:


> Have you tried a box squat? It didn't look too bad from that other angle.
> 
> Are you doing anything for the shoulder mobility? Out that wide you're not going to be very tight


I do a lot of dislocations (shoulders permanently sore because of them)

I'm trying to get it better but it's a long, slow and very painful process.

On my first sets I can barely get under the bar, but by the time on my third warm up set, I can get into the position you see in the videos.

Yes, I have tried box squats - can't honestly say it stops the weight shift by forward lean.

Pushing back with my ass as per every instruction out there results in forward lean - I can't see how it can't.... or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I suffer with shoulder mob issues too, buy a yellow band from strength shop if you don't already have one and do band pull aparts, pull aparts behind neck, band "swimmers" and dislocations every workout and preferably every evening and you'll have it in no time.

Forward lean is ok, as long as the bar is over the midfoot.

If you can't keep it there id bet it's a back strength issue.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Open your hips, widen your stance - watch the videos I posted (if you didnt) - break at the knees, sit in the hole, done.


Can you expand a bit on the break at the knees and sit in the hole bit in relation to what I'm doing - i.e what do I need to more of and when do I need to do it?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Imagine bending at the knees, and doing nothing else, just sstand up straight, bend at the knees until you hit depth then comee back up - a BIT of forward bar travel is ok. Literally widening your stance would help the most, and using mid foot NOT heels.


Ok, I'll try and widen my stance a little more and see what happens.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> Whilst I've now stopped getting injured from doing squats, I'm still struggling to stop the bar moving forwards on the descent.
> 
> Here is all three of last night's sets edited into one short video.
> 
> ...


It's not what it looks like it's what It feels like. Is your technique comfortable yet can you feel it hitting the target muscles? If so don't adjust your form because it doesn't "look" 100%. I haven't watched the vid as I am on my phone and Granted if you are way out then adjustments need to made but if it's close enough don't worry about it. Adjust your feet width and angle and experiment with sumo squats and front squats to find what works for you


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> It's not what it looks like it's what It feels like. Is your technique comfortable yet can you feel it hitting the target muscles? If so don't adjust your form because it doesn't "look" 100%. I haven't watched the vid as I am on my phone and Granted if you are way out then adjustments need to made but if it's close enough don't worry about it. Adjust your feet width and angle and experiment with sumo squats and front squats to find what works for you


I can feel the weight shifting over my feet and my groin taking all the strain whilst my lower back tries not to collapse under the weight - a weight far too low to be struggling with.

I can't feel my quads or glutes doing any work.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm guessing all those sets are at the same weight? first set doesn't look too bad, but the last set seems a lot worse to me. If so I'd say it could just be that this is your level at the moment and you just need to keep working at it... even reduce weight to 50kg.

I'd agree with the point about using a wider stance... might help you to get your knees wider.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I'm guessing all those sets are at the same weight? first set doesn't look too bad, but the last set seems a lot worse to me. If so I'd say it could just be that this is your level at the moment and you just need to keep working at it... even reduce weight to 50kg.
> 
> I'd agree with the point about using a wider stance... might help you to get your knees wider.


Yes, all at 60kg (I can do 72.5) The last set was done deliberately slowly and without going too deep to see if I could avoid the forward lean - clearly I couldn't - that;s why it looks like I'm struggling, I'm not, I'm just trying to go very slow to keep my back up.

I've been at it for months though and all my other lifts have risen nicely - squat is the only one struggling at 'Olive Oil' weight.

I'll try the wider stance - in what way does the wider stance help keep the back more vertical?

I see some guys with a wide stance but their feet still point straight forwards - that feel really unnatural to me - the wider the stance, the more my feet want to toe-out to keep them in line with my thighs.... correct?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Worth noting that someone like Layne Norton who has a pretty strong squat looks a bit odd when he squats.

Your body leverages will mean your squat could look quite different to the norm and perfect technique differs for everyone

BioLayne Weekly Training Summary - 11-2-2014 - YouTube


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Robbie said:


> Worth noting that someone like Layne Norton who has a pretty strong squat looks a bit odd when he squats.
> 
> Your body leverages will mean your squat could look quite different to the norm and perfect technique differs for everyone
> 
> BioLayne Weekly Training Summary - 11-2-2014 - YouTube


He is pretty much squatting the same way I do - same forward lean, same narrower stance, same forwards bar path.... except he can shift poundage.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The Sweeney said:


> He is pretty much squatting the same way I do - same forward lean, same narrower stance, same forwards bar path.... except he can shift poundage.


12 mins ish in he talks about his squat form.

Just keep squatting


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Tried again tonight with a much wider stance and tighter upper back and core. I deliberately didn't go lower than felt comfortable within my current mobility as I really wanted to just check the bar path.

With the wider stance I felt it easier to keep the weight over the mid foot.

They generally felt better better so I'm really pleased, although the bar path still moves forwards a little and I still lean forwards maybe more than I should? I really can;t do it any better at this stage.

This montage video is edited to show all my warm up sets one after the other from 30kg up to 70kg, my current limit.

Please let me know what you see.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Try putting your elbows under the bar more - once you're setup pull them under the bar and make sure your lats are tight. atm you don't have a neutral spine you're almost doing a lowbar squat in highbar position -

your form isn't 'dangerous' and its not awful, but there are things you can work on but you obviously lean forward because look at the top of your lifts, you're not neutral - you're already leaning forward - if that makes sense?


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

you can see a bit of difference there.

next day you squat,put a 2.5kg plate under each of your heels and squat, record and see if you feel the difference.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Try putting your elbows under the bar more - once you're setup pull them under the bar and make sure your lats are tight. atm you don't have a neutral spine you're almost doing a lowbar squat in highbar position -
> 
> your form isn't 'dangerous' and its not awful, but there are things you can work on but you obviously lean forward because look at the top of your lifts, you're not neutral - you're already leaning forward - if that makes sense?


Thanks.

I'll try and pull the elbows further forwards, although my limited mobility my reduce my success with this - I'll try.

Going back to the lean forwards - feel this is necessary to prevent the bar falling/rolling down my back - how do others overcome this natural force of gravity to pull the bar down their back? The delt shelf is a hump, but it's not an actual shelf if you know what I mean!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> you can see a bit of difference there.
> 
> next day you squat,put a 2.5kg plate under each of your heels and squat, record and see if you feel the difference.


What am I looking for in terms of difference in feel?

To be honest, they felt better last night and the weight definitely felt more mid foot - it's only the slight forwards bar path/excessive forward lean at the bottom that 'seems' to be the issue now, although that could be the symptom of issues elsewhere?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll try and pull the elbows further forwards, although my limited mobility my reduce my success with this - I'll try.
> 
> Going back to the lean forwards - feel this is necessary to prevent the bar falling/rolling down my back - how do others overcome this natural force of gravity to pull the bar down their back? The delt shelf is a hump, but it's not an actual shelf if you know what I mean!


This video explains it very well (the hand positioning and elbows - also mobility/flexibility of elbow position) & Chris Duffin is probably the smartest guy in the scene:






Another:






As for the leaning forward, you really need to create a shelf on your traps, pinning your shoulder blades together as if you could crack an egg between them - this should stop you from feeling like its going to slide off


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Really helpful, thanks - I'll watch and digest.

I feel I'm making progress, and the wider stance definitely helped a great deal.

Just need to sharpen up the details and I reckon I'll be in good shape.

Next time the bar is light I think I'll pause in the hole and see if I can keep my ass low and raise my back a little and see what happens.

Tell you what, the squat, for me at least, has been by far the most difficult lift to master.

I thought power cleans were tricky, but they're relatively simple compared to good squat form!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> As for the leaning forward, you really need to create a shelf on your traps, pinning your shoulder blades together as if you could crack an egg between them - this should stop you from feeling like its going to slide off


Is it me or does he/they have the bar a bit higher up the back than me?

I'm trying to do low bar, but am I too low?

Rippetoe talks about having the bar across the spine of the scapula resting on the rear delts not on the upper traps... am I too low?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you keeping your lower abs tight throughout the movement?

I found whilst trying to get my squat lift up in terms of weight moved that removing the belt for anything under 100KG help my core strength whilst squatting.

It forced me to focus on my core in terms of lower abs and lower back throughout the movement. It might help you in the same way it helped me.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Also... Tight hamstrings was a problem for me for a long time. Once that was sorted, dropping lower became less of an issue.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Is it me or does he/they have the bar a bit higher up the back than me?
> 
> I'm trying to do low bar, but am I too low?
> 
> Rippetoe talks about having the bar across the spine of the scapula resting on the rear delts not on the upper traps... am I too low?


Rippetoe has a lot of things wrong with the way he describes things, when I say wrong I mean he thinks everything is black & white. Bar placement is highly individual, here is mine.

View attachment 162342


Pretty high but not amazingly high and not low it's referred to as hybrid almost.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

no-way said:


> Also... Tight hamstrings was a problem for me for a long time. Once that was sorted, dropping lower became less of an issue.


Good call x 2

Heavy dead lifting has helped my hams, but yeah, they're not great.

Someone else has suggested to me that the bar is only moving forwards because it's starting over my heels at the top, hence too rearward, and moving forwards to the 'correct' position at the bottom, then rearwards on the way up - i.e the problem is at the top, not the bottom.

I'll try and use the lat pull down cue and tighten my glutes etc and stand more upright at the start if I can find good support for the low bar position and try again. Never thought of it that way - the bar was always moving 'forwards' rather than starting 'rearwards'

??


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What am I looking for in terms of difference in feel?
> 
> To be honest, they felt better last night and the weight definitely felt more mid foot - it's only the slight forwards bar path/excessive forward lean at the bottom that 'seems' to be the issue now, although that could be the symptom of issues elsewhere?


you should be able to remain more upright with the raised heel.long straighter back.im not saying its the be all and end all,just saying try it for a set and record it and see what you think.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> you should be able to remain more upright with the raised heel.long straighter back.im not saying its the be all and end all,just saying try it for a set and record it and see what you think.


Lots to try and experiments with.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

This any better?

Tried to remember as many cues as possible, but forgot a couple.

Mounted the camera dead square on to really see the par path.

With the weighted set, the first three reps look pretty decent to my eyes, although I got a bit 'loose' at the bottom on the last two, but it felt a little better again overall.

You can see just before I start the weighted set I lean forwards a little to balance the weight over the mid-foot, then break at the hips.






Elbows are as far forward as is physically possible (at the moment).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ep7: Squatting More Upright and Long Femurs - YouTube


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Sit back more use a bench to just touch with your glute before you ascend there are lots of ways variations to squat you need to feel the groove!

Do not put plates under your heels ive never understood why you would want to put the emphasis on your knee joints for a strength exercise!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> *Sit back more* use a bench to just touch with your glute before you ascend


The sit back cue I use every time - thing is, and please correct me if this is where I'm going wrong, but.... if the feet don't move, and the bar remains above the feet, i.e. they are both a fixed point in the vertical plane, pushing my ass back can only further incline my back as may ass becomes the rear most point on a triangle drawn between my feet, ass and the bar - the further away from the vertical line from my feet to the bar, the steeper the back angle? If I'm trying to keep the bar more vertical, how do I push my ass further back?

I think there's something fundamentally missing in my brain as far as the mental image of what is going on.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Form looks good to me but I can see you are doing a high bar squat which could be the reason for the falling forward thing, happened to me before I switched to power squats.

Would advise to try power squats, it balances your centre of gravity more and enables you to pile more weight on the bar and feel more comfortable compared to high bar squats.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Form looks good to me but I can see you are doing a high bar squat which could be the reason for the falling forward thing, happened to me before I switched to power squats.
> 
> Would advise to try power squats, it balances your centre of gravity more and enables you to pile more weight on the bar and feel more comfortable compared to high bar squats.


Now I am confused.

I thought I was doing low bar?

I used to have the bar on my traps when I first started quatting, now I pinch my shoulder blades together and drop the bar to the shelf on my rear delts.... is that not a low bar?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

First set looked fine to me


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Have you watched the latest video Robbie has posted dude? It is perfect.


Yes, bud - very good too.

I don't think I have especially long femurs in comparison to my torso - yes, I'm 6'4" but I *believe* I'm in relative proportion?

I did take from the video that the wider the stance and further out my feet point, the more it will help me - that is if my abductors can take the strain (they're pretty stretched as it is)

If you look at my last video at 31 secs (as I walk the bar out of the rack), you can see the bar is placed well below the collar on my T shirt - is this not low bar? I can't imagine it going any lower as it's currently on the delt shelf.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Try putting two plates under your heels, the tiny plates. If it helps, get some heeled shoes.
> 
> Lowbar - Highbar / peoples bar placement for all of these is individual, like I have mine ontop of my traps, but people still say its not a 'proper' highbar.


Can I not just strap it to the back of my lifting belt for some proper low bar based action?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Whilst sitting on the toilet the other day it occurred to me "Hang on, I'm in the perfect squatting position here.... can't be flexibility then!!!"

Decided to use the box squat technique to give me the confidence to sit further back in the hole and I'm really pleased with the results.

I know the box is an inch or two too high to break parallel, but it proves the point that I am capable of keeping the bar path straight and not leaning too far forwards at the bottom.

Kept the weight over my heel and/or mid-foot the whole time which is a first. Nice wide stance too. My abductors and ham strings are feeling it this morning though - hopefully a sign that I'm doing it right?

Any better?

EDIT: I think when I'm at 50kg, from 39 seconds in the video, that is about my optimum from so far?






I'll do this for a few weeks until muscle memory kicks in, then lose the box and crack on.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Looks brilliant to me mate. At least its a step in the right direction for sure!
> 
> Once you add some weight to the bar, you'll really see if its starting to work.
> 
> ...


Cheers fella.

Re the elbows - I know mate, I've got proper mobility issues and what you see on those videos is AFTER I've done loads of dislocations, stretches and other warm ups just to be able to achieve what I have there. In those videos I'm in considerable shoulder discomfort, bordering on pain. It's getting better week on week and I'll get there eventually, but for now, that is extreme effort.

When I walk up to the squat bar cold, I can barely get the bar behind my head, let alone down on my back.

I do dislocations every single day of the week and improvements are coming, but it's taking a long time. I don't think boxing helps.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Cheers fella.
> 
> Re the elbows - I know mate, I've got proper mobility issues and what you see on those videos is AFTER I've done loads of dislocations, stretches and other warm ups just to be able to achieve what I have there. In those videos I'm in considerable shoulder discomfort, bordering on pain. It's getting better week on week and I'll get there eventually, but for now, that is extreme effort.
> 
> ...


Fair play bud. I advise watching Duffins videos over and over again (check through his channel) for more mobility drills etc. I've learnt so damn much.

Keep up the good work tho man


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Make sure to take a deep breath into the belly and tighten all your core before each descent. This is paramount importance.

Also your knee travel varies alot between easy and heavy weight (quads probably weaker than posterior chain).

maybe benefit from going a little wider. Also oly shoes will be nice, and a little better ankle dorsi flexion.

great improvement man


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Really, really fantastic work ethic as mentioned, and what an improvement we've seen since your very first post... biggest respect to you.

Latest video is spot on. Looking forward to seeing your squat go leaps and bounds as your neuromuscular system improves and the motor patterns get stronger; the amount of time you're consistently spending on developing the right habits (and breaking the old habits) is truly paying off.


----------

